

How YC S12 Companies Make Money - ig1
http://blog.imranghory.org/how-do-yc-s12-companies-make-money

======
petenixey
Great info, thanks for compiling this.

It would be fascinating to see a trendline across batches - do you feel you'd
have the data to do that?

~~~
ig1
Basically it would involve going through the previous batches and manually
labelling them. I might pick a couple of other classes to do it for, but it's
probably too much work to do it for all of them.

~~~
ed209
Could you crowdsource it? Share a Google Spreadsheet here with a list of all
the batches, I'd look up a couple :)

~~~
Nimi
This might help you: <http://yclist.com/> (no idea how reliable the data is,
though)

------
dkrich
So one out of four have no business model? Interesting.

~~~
jackpirate
More likely they're just not easily categorizable.

~~~
ig1
No, every company which had a defined business model fell into one of the five
categories.

------
smoyer
It would be interesting to correlate your data with whether the company
receives funding and,if so, in what amount.

------
amirmc
_"... which suggests YC is still open to funding consumer startups that have
the potential to be massmarket without a clear revenue stream"_

Nice way of looking at the data but it's difficult to draw conclusions like
the above. There are always posts that describe how people changed course
partway through or even changed at the last minute. YC can't know how things
are likely to go at the time they make the offers.

------
magnusgraviti
It would be interesting to compare YC startups considering also their income
so we can see not only chosen business models but also how much they earn.

But I wonder if we can get such information.

------
tlogan
It is interesting that only 2 companies in B2C have subscription. In other
words, it seems like selling something to consumers is really really hard.

------
jvvlimme
I find it really strange that you build a service without an idea of how to
monetize it. Surely "being bought" isn't a valid business model.

------
brador
Anyone have a similar analysis for previous year intakes?

Would be interesting to see which business models are most likely to survive.

------
Swizec
From a casual look at the data it seems like B2B and B2c are almost inversed.
None is the most popular with B2C and Subscription with B2B.

What makes subscriptions attractive to businesses, but apparently not to
consumers?

~~~
jpwagner

      None is the most popular with B2C and Subscription with B2B.
    

That's exactly what you would expect. Maybe I misinterpreted your comment,
what do you mean by "inversed".

~~~
Swizec
If you plotted the histograms for both types of businesses, it looks like
you'd get roughly a parabolic shape.

B2B falling from Subscription towards None, and B2C rising from Subscription
towards None.

It also seems like Pay-as-you-go and Advertising are the least popular options
overall.

